# Hi everyone.Child seat in a TT????



## AndyKH (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone, now i have a bit of a dilema at the minute, i have persuaded my otherhalf to allow me to buy a mk1 TT (with the aid of a persian cat named sophie). I currently have a mk5 golf and absolutely hate it and have always lusted after a black TT. Here comes the odd bit. I have a 1 year old. Do any of you guys use your tt's with a kiddy seat in the back? I will be wanting to fit a britax first class seat in there.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

They do fit, yes. I had the Romer (Britax) ISOFIX Seat in the TT (Mk2) which is a Class 1 seat (up to 19Kg) with my nearly 4 year old in. Ive just bought the KIDFIX Class 3/4 seat for up to 40Kgs, will try that in the next TT Coupe I have (which may be a while, as the next is a TTS Roadster).

Jae


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No problem at all


----------



## Jessy (Feb 11, 2009)

AndyKH said:


> Hi Everyone, now i have a bit of a dilema at the minute, i have persuaded my otherhalf to allow me to buy a mk1 TT (with the aid of a persian cat named sophie). I currently have a mk5 golf and absolutely hate it and have always lusted after a black TT. Here comes the odd bit. I have a 1 year old. Do any of you guys use your tt's with a kiddy seat in the back? I will be wanting to fit a britax first class seat in there.


Awww.... I have two persian cats


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude,

As a long-term member (since last Saturday, I think) welcome! I've an '02 TTC, a wife and a 3-year old. I've also a Britax ISOFIX Duo (I think it' called) and it fits nicely into the hidden Ixofix brackets in the back of the coupe. Only thing is it's a bit of a tight squeeze. With the passenger seat as far forward as it'll go the Mrs. can only just fit (she's quite tall for a bird :wink: ) and the nipper only just has enough room for his wee legs behind her. But as he gets a bit older, and his legs get a bit longer, they'll dangle down behind the seat back a bit more easily.

When I can be arsed to swap the seat from her car to mine we use the TT. We use a couple of plastic gards clipped into the Isofix mountings - think they came with the seat - to try and guide the seat's clips into the brackets, and it works OK except it does put the leather on the rear seats under a bit of pressure. But a bit of a rub to get them back into shape and they're OK again.

If I could find a thinner-backed child seat I'd probably get it, but I like the ISOFIX idea and won't get one of those pansy-arsed lap belt-held things as I don't think they're as save. Mind you, I'm happy enough to sit myself behind a seatbelt so maybe I'm just being paranoid. My life I'll risk. His? No way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

